# Wifes phsycological problems



## whitesmm

Hi,
I am new to the forum, i joined Because i need someone to talk to.
Basically, 6months ago we had our 3rd child and were getting on great. I then saw the post natal depression kicking in, as she had it with the first born we knew what to do to get on top of it early. The only problem was she was a passanger in a serious car accident where her sister broke her neck. Good news is her sister was not paralised but had a halo on. My wife was heavily bruised but mentally she started to loose it. she started shouting randomly at me and the children, stopped doing house work and generally not herself. I then lost my job because i had to spend so much time looking after her. She then started to sleep through the day. I have ended up doing everything and i am sooo not used to doing any of that. I was doing my best and i thought a pretty good one. She then started complaing that i was not doing enough I tried to talk and say i am struggling with everything she shouted she didnt care about what i had to say.

I love her with al my heart and will stand by her through thick and thin. like the vows "through sickness and in health"

She started to get better and is going to see a therapist all was showing promise untill boxing day when her uncle was rushed into hospital with swine flu and was under quarrinteen. two days later her gran was rushed in with a burst blood vessel in the brain. my wife then lost it again. her gran had an operatrion and came through and is now well but her uncle died wednesday. There is so much stuff troubling her and i am struggling to cope on my own. Me 3 kids and unstable wife. I dont know what to do i just need some one to talk to or get advice as i dont have good relations with my family.

wow ive written a fair bit. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JI10

It sounds like maybe your wife may have had a concussion when she was in the car accident. My husband totally changed after he had a traumatic brain injury. He was unable to handle any kind of stress and really fell a part after his Mom passed away. He ended up losing all ambition which led to lots of arguments. He was never the same again. Is it possible that she hit her head? Unfortunately for us my husband ended up getting diagnosed with a neurological disease soon after.


----------



## major misfit

I agree about the concussion...and PTSD came to mind as well, but you said she was seeing a therapist? She's been slammed pretty hard lately, and I'm sure this is taking a toll on your whole family. Has the therapist mentioned PTSD? 

Regardless, you need to find the source of this...whether it be a concussion, PTSD or something else. Then you'd have a better idea of how to proceed.
I'm really sorry for all that your family has been through. It's rough.


----------



## bossesgirl26

First let me say I am so sorry your family is having such a difficult time. My heart aches for you. Has she had a full Neuro work-up/eval to rule out any trama/damage to the brain? Or she may just be tapped out emotionally. You have all been through so much. Is she on medication?


----------

